# Government warning.....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Good one! !rolling


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Especially if you've just had beans for dinner!!!:eek2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Worst outbreak of group hemorrhoids I've _ever_ seen!


----------

